# Norm's 72" truss bridge



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I just finished assembling the 72" truss bridge. It took about 2 hours to assemble. about 30 minutes of that time was dealing with problems with my pneumatic rivet gun. All of the parts fit. It is important that you follow the directions and pre read all of the steps so you orient all of the pieces correctly. Once you lay out the sides and place all of the rivets you can feel the strength of the bridge. Once you set the rivets it becomes one solid piece. I will install the bridge next week after the rain is over.
Their web site is http://choochoostuff.homestead.com/ 

I have no interest in the company other than a happy customer


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a very nice bridge when built. Also the kit would save some on shipping. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for another source, looks like quality materials. 

Didja notice the sideways running locos on the homepage header? 4 locos at a 3/4 angle 'running' over rails..... at a glamce it's ok, but looking at it it becomes odd... lol 

Of course we want to see pics of it installed! 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Norm's has a site on the "Evil Bay" also!! Regal 



48" FULLY ASSEMBLED STEEL MODULAR STEEL TRUSS BRIDGE - eBay (item 220566612325 end time Mar-14-10 20:21:03 PDT)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Prety neat, 6' kits for $159.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally Got the bridge assembled and installed


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really nice-looking bridge, Curly. Congrats on an excellent job! Makes me think about trying out a metal bridge, since the local squirrels love to chew on anything wood!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked them over, I need a long bridge(s) to span my driveway, and they look like the best deal for the money. 

I need 3 of them end to end... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, he has one that is 17ft or more too!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I need two 12 footers, I re-measured recently. 

Looks like the way I will go. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Greg get with the program. It's been over two years since I was out to design your RR and came up with the bridge thing so go for it. Later RJD


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

The website link in the first message above is dead. Out of business or do they have a new website?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, I believe he can custom send or build you anything you want!! Here is the website!! 

http://choochoostuff.homestead.com/ 

Here's his evil bay site!!

48" ALL STEEL MODULAR STEEL TRUSS BRIDGE KIT **NEW** - eBay (item 220703667854 end time Dec-01-10 18:27:22 PST)


----------

